# سوال اجتماعى و ارجوا الرد



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام و نعمه للجميع 

لدى مشكله فى زواجى منذ 3 سنوات و انا متزوج و هناك خلاف بين زوجتى و امى التى تسكن فوقى مباشره حاولت بشتى الطرق اقناع زوجتى بان تسامح امى فهى سيده كبيره فى العمر و انا ابنها الاكبر و لكن زوجتى تتهمنى بالانحياز تجاه والدتى رغم انى لم اعد ازور امى الا مره فى الاسبوع ارضا لزجتى و منعا للخلاف و اتشاجر مع امى اذا اهانت زوجتى و لكن هذا لا يرضيها انها تريد منع ابنتى من الصعود لامى بعد شكوتى الى حماى اقنعها بصعود الطفله و لكن مع اول شجار مع امى عادت تطلب نفس الطلب فزهبت بها الى اب اعترافى افنعها بفتره اخرى و حدث شجار اخر فعادت لنفس الطلب 

و الان تركت المنزل و لها طلبان حتى تعود 
ان تزهب لاهلها سيومسيا و تعود قبل عودتى من عملى 
و عدم صثعود الطفله الى امى الا فى المناسيبات و الاعسيد

فماذا تفعلوا لو كنتم مكانى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اقول لك كلمة واحد
يقول الكتاب المقدس
اكرم ابائك وامك


----------



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

لم افهم اخى هل احاول رد زوجتى ام اتركها فى بيت اهلها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الحياة الزوجية حقوق وواجبات على جميع الأطراف بما فى ذلك المُتصلين بها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى والدتك هنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايحق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لزوجتك ( مهما كانت هِوة الخلافات ) أن تمنع الحفيدة عن جدتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك لا يحق لك أنت أيضاً أن توافقها على ذلك ولاتحتاج لأحد للأقناع من عدمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك كيف تمتنع عن الصعود الى والدتك التى تسكن فوقك مباشرة ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالنسبة لذهابها الى أهلها وعودتها فهذا شأنك معها ولا يتدخل فيه أحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والطفلة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تصعد لجدتها غصباً عن الجميع بما فيهم أنت شخصياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونك تضع هذه القضية محل نقاش فى الأساس فهذا خطأ قاتل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعليك بتصحيحه فوراً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ربنا يوفقك .... أو زى مابيقولوا ربنا يهدى سركم  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

لو مراتك بتحبك هتحب مامتك 
لانها هى المفروض اللى جابتلها اغلى انسان عندها 
وبعدين تمنع بنتك ليه دى جدتها ومن حق مامتك تشوفها 
وتفرح بأولادك ومن حقها عليك 
لازم تسأل عليها  كل يوم مش كل اسبوع 
وبعدين قول لمامتك متدخلش معاكم فى حياتكم 
وبكده مش هتخسر حد فيهم


----------



## sparrow (7 نوفمبر 2013)

سيبها في بيت اهلها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اذا عندك اخوه او اخوات قريبات من سكن امك.. سكن زوجتك بعيد عن امك يعني استأجر بيت ثاني لها .. اذا رفضت خلها عند اهلها.. مصيرها ترجع وين بتروح يعني..  زوجتك قويه وتستخدم البنت في خلافها مع امك.. الحريم القويات عشان تتفاهم معهن لازم ينكسرن .. 
ومن الله جات وراحت لاهلها خلها عندهم وقفل تلفونك وخذ اجازه منها اقعد مع امك.. هي راح  ترجع تسال عنك
ولما ترجع
اكتب شروطك وخلها توقع عليها قدام شهود  ولزقها على باب الثلاجه


----------



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكركم جميعا 

كان هذا رائى منذ البدايه لكنى كنت احتاج دعم و تاييد من احد 
فاحيانا ينتابنى شعور بانى فى طريقى لهدم البيت و اشتياق الى طفلتى التى ليس لها ذنب فى كل هذا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> اشكركم جميعا
> 
> كان هذا رائى منذ البدايه لكنى كنت احتاج دعم و تاييد من احد
> فاحيانا ينتابنى شعور بانى فى طريقى لهدم البيت و اشتياق الى طفلتى التى ليس لها ذنب فى كل هذا



روح شوف بنتك في مدرستها وصلها البيت
بس زوجتك بدري الشوق عليها لا تصير طيب من اولها 
ما تقدر تهدم بيت اذا عندك وعندها رغبه ان تبنوه.. 
اول ما تشد راح ترخي هذا اذا شاريتك وباقيه عليك.. اما اذا ما تبغيك او ما تحبك 
ماراح تقدر تبني لوحدك بيت ولو حاولت راح تمل وتهده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> لم افهم اخى هل احاول رد زوجتى ام اتركها فى بيت اهلها


 *[FONT=&quot]ردها طبعا *​*[FONT=&quot]...ولكن بدون تنازلات فى الحقوق ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأتفاقات بمودة وحب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالكلمة الطيبة ...بعتاب رقيق ..بشهود عليك وعليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوع الطفلة ( لا نقاش فيه ) من الأساس [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> روح شوف بنتك في مدرستها وصلها البيت
> ه


*مدرسة أية يا هيوف ؟
بيقولك متجوز بقى له تلات سنين بس 
يعنى البنوتة لسة يادوب بتحبى 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مدرسة أية يا هيوف ؟
> بيقولك متجوز بقى له تلات سنين بس
> يعنى البنوتة لسة يادوب بتحبى
> *​



اي والله صح كلامك
بس اكيد تروح حضانه؟
اذا ماتروح
اضغط ع نفسك وطنشها مع بنتها 
انا ما اقدر انصحك تزورهم لان واضح انك طيب
وممكن تضعف وترجعها من ذاتك وفي الحاله هذه
 بترجع اقوى من قبل
احسن حل تطنشهم كذا اسبوع

وامك انت ادرى بها هل هي تتعاشر ام انها سليطة لسان وعصبيه وتغار من زوجتك؟ انت ما تعرف 
وش اللي يحصل في غيابك بينهم يمكن امك تتظاهر بالضعف قدامك ومن وراك مطلعه عينها
كنت بقولك تركب كاميرا في بيتك وبيت امك وتشوف من اللي غلطانه
يكون عندك دليل.. وشو رايك؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا لهوى يا هيوف دا إنتى شارلوك هولمز بذات نفسه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*شوف يا فريد

هى منعت بنتك من إنها تشوف والدتك :تصرف غريب لا أفهمه بصراحة أنا لو مكانها كنت عودت البنت على جدتها عشان لما أعوز أروح أى مشوار ما تبقاش البنت لازقة فيا _ أو على الأقل ممكن تخلق وقت فاضى بينكم إنتم الاتنين فى عدم وجود البنت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عشان كدة بأتعجب

هى راحت غضبت عند أهلها برضوا تصرف غريب لا أفهمه _ أهلها ما حاولوش يرجعوها ليك ليه ؟؟؟ غريييييييييييييبة جدا 

لو طنشتها خالص _ هتفهم إنك فعلا مش مشتاق ليها و بالتالى هتتشدد أكتر فى فكرة إنك ضعيف أودام مامتك و إن مامتك متسلطة عليك حتى جوة أوضة نومك 

لا إنت تعمل محاولات لرجوعها عشان يبقى عداك العيب 

بس من حقك ترفض الشروط
يعنى مثلا صعب تطلب منك : جيب شقة بعيد عن مامتك و جنب مامتى ____ دا طلب صعب و صعب جدا
لأن طالما مامتك ساكنه فى الدور اللى فوقيك تبقى عمارة عيلة و من الصعب إنك تسيب شقتك اللى فى عمارة العيلة لحد غريب و يمكن تكون الشقة مش بإسمك أصلا مش كدة ؟ و يمكن ديه هى المشكلة و لا إيه ؟


*


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اخى الكريم
الناس مش زى بعضها اكيد انت تعرف اساس المشكلة ومن الخاطىء ومن على صواب
لا يوجد فينا ملاك سامحنى فى الكلمة دى حتى لو كنت والدتك فهى مش ملاك ولكن !!!

لازم زوجتك تفهم ان الام لها تقديرها واحترامها والسن له اعتباره كونها امك يعنى هى فى حكم امها لو والدتها زعلتها هتفضل العمر كله زعلانه منها؟؟
كمان خد بالك فى زوجات مع الاسف لما بيشعروا انهم مرغوب فيهم ومدللين زيادة عن اللزوم بيفتروا وشيطانهم متسلط على لسانهم وقساوة قلوبهم فى التعامل تجعل الاخرين ينفرون منها
ممكن تكون مثلا بعصبيتها واسلوبها بتزعل والدتك والسيدات الكبار محتاجين حنية فى التعامل ورفق
انا من رايى تتكلم مع والدها او اخوها الكبير ايهما اعقل واحكم  لكن تذكر الوصية 

اكرم اباك وامك .. فكر زوجتك دايما بأن اسلوبها مع والدتك حاليا هتعانى منه مع زوجات اولادكم فيما بعد
صلى وربنا يكون معاكم ويبعد عنكم الشيطان


----------



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اخوانى الاعزاء
انا اعلم ان امى سبب المشكله و لذلك كان اخر اتفاق لى مع والدها ان سيبتعدوا عن بعض لمنع المشاكل 
اما محاولاتى لاعادتها 
فاخر اتصال لى معها طلبت الطلبات التى ذكرتها و خيرتنى اما تحقيقها او عدم روائيتى لها او لابنتى ولا اتصل بها الاللرد بموافقتى او عدمها
اما اهل ذوجتى فهم معها تسطيع التاثير عليهم ليغيروا رائيهم بسهوله 
حتى ان والدها بعد ان حاوال اقناعها بان ترى امى الطفله فى جلستنا امام اب اعترافى قال لماذا لاتنزل امك لتراها


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عن نفسى بصراحة مش عارفة اقولك ايه المشكلة صعبة لانها مع والدتك وزوجتك ام بنتك هترضى مين على حساب مين
من رأيى انتظر خد نصيحة الاكبر سنا بالتأكيد اكيد فى ماما أمة وباباصوت ممكن ينصحوك
وغيرهم طبعا المنتدى عمران بالشخصيات الجميلة وليهم خبرة كبيرة فى الحياة

ربنا معاك ويهدى سركم ويبعد عنكم الشيطان


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام و نعمه للجميع 

لدى مشكله فى زواجى منذ 3 سنوات و انا متزوج و هناك خلاف بين زوجتى و امى  التى تسكن فوقى مباشره حاولت بشتى الطرق اقناع زوجتى بان تسامح امى فهى  سيده كبيره فى العمر و انا ابنها الاكبر و لكن زوجتى تتهمنى بالانحياز تجاه  والدتى رغم انى لم اعد ازور امى الا مره فى الاسبوع ارضا لزجتى و منعا  للخلاف و اتشاجر مع امى اذا اهانت زوجتى و لكن هذا لا يرضيها

*الخلاف مع الأم بسبب الزوجه أو غيره منتهى الغلط والخطيه
*
 انها تريد منع  ابنتى من الصعود لامى بعد شكوتى الى حماى اقنعها بصعود الطفله و لكن مع  اول شجار مع امى عادت تطلب نفس الطلب فزهبت بها الى اب اعترافى افنعها  بفتره اخرى و حدث شجار اخر فعادت لنفس الطلب 

*لا يمكن منع الطفله عن جدتها مهما كانت الظروف*

و الان تركت المنزل و لها طلبان حتى تعود 
ان تزهب لاهلها سيومسيا و تعود قبل عودتى من عملى 
و عدم صثعود الطفله الى امى الا فى المناسيبات و الاعسيد

فماذا تفعلوا لو كنتم مكانى
*
ملاحظ
أن والدتك وزوجتك لا يتفقان نهائيا*
*لو بأمكانك أخذ سكن منفصل ممكن تنحل المشكله
وممكن تزور والتك وتصحب أبنتك معك بين الحين والآخر*

*لم يعجبنى موقف الزوجه أن تغضب وتملى شروط للعوده*

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*سنصلى لأجلك كى يحل الرب تلك المشكله*​


----------



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> سلام و نعمه للجميع
> 
> لدى مشكله فى زواجى منذ 3 سنوات و انا متزوج و هناك خلاف بين زوجتى و امى  التى تسكن فوقى مباشره حاولت بشتى الطرق اقناع زوجتى بان تسامح امى فهى  سيده كبيره فى العمر و انا ابنها الاكبر و لكن زوجتى تتهمنى بالانحياز تجاه  والدتى رغم انى لم اعد ازور امى الا مره فى الاسبوع ارضا لزجتى و منعا  للخلاف و اتشاجر مع امى اذا اهانت زوجتى و لكن هذا لا يرضيها
> 
> ...



للاسف زوجتى و اهلها رافضين لموضوع السكن بسبب قرب عمل حماتى من بيتى فيسهل عليها راويتها يوميا ارتباطها باسرتها شديد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*لو إنت أرثوذكسى روح للمجلس الاكليريكى 

هناك مش بيطلقوا 

هناك عندهم ناس متخصصة فى حل المشاكل

روح هناك و قول أنا عايز أتصالح مع زوجتى و مش عارف و عايز حد يحل لى المشكلة

فيه ناس هناك متخصصين على أعلى مستوى و هيبقى الحل هيرضى جميع الاطراف

بس يارب تكون مش من الصعيد يا وِلْد (يا إبنى بالصعيدى)

إنت من وين ؟

آنى أيبروشية يعنى ؟*


----------



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

الشرقيه يا اختى
و الزقازيف و منيا القمح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> الشرقيه يا اختى
> و الزقازيف و منيا القمح



*أهل الشرقية دول ناس طيبين بصفة عامة

أنا مش عارفة بالظبط المجلس الاكليريكى اللى فى الشرقية يبقى فين ؟؟؟

حاول تسأل 

لو كنت من إسكندرية كنت هأقولك هتقابل مين و تسأل على مين 

بس بصفة عامة المجلس الاكليركى حاطين ناس دارسة مشورة زوجية و هيحلو كل المشاكل صدقنى 

إسمع نصيحة أختك الكبيرة

لا أبوها و لا أب الإعتراف نجحوا _ جرب المجلس الاكليريكى على ضمانتى صدقنى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أهل الشرقية دول ناس طيبين بصفة عامة
> 
> أنا مش عارفة بالظبط المجلس الاكليريكى اللى فى الشرقية يبقى فين ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*مجلس اكليريكى ايه يا ايرينى ده قدامه سنين يابنتى علشان يحلوله مشكلته 
المشاكل اللى اكبر من كدا بتفضل سنين وسنين متعلقة 
والمشكلة دى مش كبيرة لدرجة مجرد واحدة زعلانة من جوزها 
وسهل انها تتحل بالهدوء 

اخى الغالى :
مشكلتك انا عارفة انها الى حد ما معقدة وانت ملكش اى ذنب فيها 
كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك انك تحاول توفق بين الاتنين متجيش على حد فيهم على حساب التانى 
لان الزوجة بتعتبر جوزها مملكة خاصة بيها لوحدها 
وكذلك الام بتعتبر ابنها كل حاجة فى حياتها 
علياك انك بالعقل تمنع الاختلاط لو ده بيجيب المشاكل لكن انت متقطعش علاقتك 
بولدتك مهما كانت الظروف لان واجب عليك تراعيها كون ان مراتك مش بتراعيها هى حرة لكن دى امك وليها حقوق عليك 
تانى حاجة انك متغلطهاش قدام مراتك والعكس صحيح 
كون ان مراتك مش عاوزة البنت تطلع لجدتها ده نوع من الضغط على امك 
وده بيجيب نتيجة عكسية جدا مراتك مش فاهمة كدا *
ل*و روحت ترجعها متقبلش انها تتشرط بس بالحكمة 
يعنى لو قالتلك مش هطلع البنت ترفض بهدوء وتتكلم فى وجود اهلها وتقولهم 
لو الوضع ده عندكم هتقبلوا مرات ابنكم تمنعكم تشوفوا حفيدتكم ساعتها هيفكروا ان بنتهم غلط وهيكلموها 
زى ما قولتلك الحل هو منع الاختلاط بينهم بس من غير زعل 
وربنا معاك ويحل المشكلة على خير وكل الامور تبقى تمام *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مجلس اكليريكى ايه يا ايرينى ده قدامه سنين يابنتى علشان يحلوله مشكلته
> المشاكل اللى اكبر من كدا بتفضل سنين وسنين متعلقة
> والمشكلة دى مش كبيرة لدرجة مجرد واحدة زعلانة من جوزها
> وسهل انها تتحل بالهدوء
> ...


*
المشاكل اللى بتقعد كتير فى المجلس 

مش بتقعد كتير لأن دا عيب فى المجلس أو عيب فى الزوجين لأ

المشاكل اللى بتقعد كتير دا نوع من المشاكل اللى بيبقى طرف من الاتنين عايز طلاق و التانى عايز صلح

هيا ديه بس اللى بتقعد كتير فى المجلس

و ديه سمعة سيئة جدا على المجلس

على فكرة لو الاتنين مش عايزين طلاق : المجلس هيحل المشكلة صدقونى يا جدعان 

أصوت :cry2:

روح يابنى للمجلس 

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*


+إيرينى+ قال:




المشاكل اللى بتقعد كتير فى المجلس 

مش بتقعد كتير لأن دا عيب فى المجلس أو عيب فى الزوجين لأ

المشاكل اللى بتقعد كتير دا نوع من المشاكل اللى بيبقى طرف من الاتنين عايز طلاق و التانى عايز صلح

هيا ديه بس اللى بتقعد كتير فى المجلس

و ديه سمعة سيئة جدا على المجلس

على فكرة لو الاتنين مش عايزين طلاق : المجلس هيحل المشكلة صدقونى يا جدعان 

أصوت :cry2:

روح يابنى للمجلس 



أنقر للتوسيع...

مصدقينك بس من غير صويت ههه 
يا ايرو الكلام ده لو مفيش حل للمشكلة وفشل اكتر من مرة انه يحلها 
لكن هنا الوضع مختلف لو لتكلموا مع بعض وحطوا النقط على الحروف اعتقد انها هتتحل بس تفريبا هو لسة مش عارف يروح يصالحها ولا لا 
عموما ولا تزعلى روح المجلس الاكليريكى ويارب تتحل على ايديهم 
حلو كدا يا ايرو اى خدمة انتى تؤمرى ههه 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*الزوجة التى تضع شروط بحرمان زوجها من والدية وحرمان والديه منه لتكون فى بيت الزوجية بيت ابوها أولى بيها
خد بنتك وعيش حياتك والباب مفتوح لرجوعها بكل محبة ..... وبدون تلك الشروط
*


----------



## farid samer (7 نوفمبر 2013)

للاسف اخوانى يبدوا انى كما يقوال البعض هنا طيب زياده عن اللازم
لانى فكرت فى حل بدا من وجهه نظرى جيد و مطابق للقيم المسيحيه
فاليوم هو عيد زواجى فقررت ان اذهب اليها بهديه لعلها تتذكر حبى لها 

و للاسف قوبلت بغلق الموبيل و عدم الرد منها او من اهلها على جرس الباب و فيما بعد فتحت هى فتحدثت معها بكلمتى عتاب و اعتيطها الهديه حاولت ان ترفد لكنى تركتها لها و ذهبت بكرامه جريحه 

فامامى الان حلان اما تركها حتى تعود الى صوابها او المجلس الاكليريكى


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*


farid samer قال:



			للاسف اخوانى يبدوا انى كما يقوال البعض هنا طيب زياده عن اللازم
لانى فكرت فى حل بدا من وجهه نظرى جيد و مطابق للقيم المسيحيه
فاليوم هو عيد زواجى فقررت ان اذهب اليها بهديه لعلها تتذكر حبى لها 

و للاسف قوبلت بغلق الموبيل و عدم الرد منها او من اهلها على جرس الباب و فيما بعد فتحت هى فتحدثت معها بكلمتى عتاب و اعتيطها الهديه حاولت ان ترفد لكنى تركتها لها و ذهبت بكرامه جريحه 

فامامى الان حلان اما تركها حتى تعود الى صوابها او المجلس الاكليريكى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من الواضح ان مراتك قلبها جامد اوووووووى 
كنت عاوزة اعرف هى دى اول مشكلة بينكم تسيب فيها البيت 
لو اول مشكلة هتتحل مع الوقت 
لكن لو حصلت كذا مرة وانت عارف ان دماغها ناشفة 
يبقى مقدمكش غير انك تسبها ومتسألش فيها 
من رايى بلاش المجلس الاكليريكى دلوقتى 
لانها طالما مش حابة ترجع هتفضل عند رأيها 
سبها فترة متسألش عليها يمكن ربنا يهديها 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> للاسف اخوانى يبدوا انى كما يقوال البعض هنا طيب زياده عن اللازم
> لانى فكرت فى حل بدا من وجهه نظرى جيد و مطابق للقيم المسيحيه
> فاليوم هو عيد زواجى فقررت ان اذهب اليها بهديه لعلها تتذكر حبى لها
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تسرد الرواية بالتقسيط المريح ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسلسلات غير منطقية ...ثم ترتيب أحداث حسب تعليقات الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنت لحقت يطلع لك عيد زواج ولحقت تروح لها وتشترى هدية فى الطريق وتعدى عليها و.......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترجع تحكى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## farid samer (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تسرد الرواية بالتقسيط المريح ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسلسلات غير منطقية ...ثم ترتيب أحداث حسب تعليقات الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنت لحقت يطلع لك عيد زواج ولحقت تروح لها وتشترى هدية فى الطريق وتعدى عليها و.......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترجع تحكى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



7 نوفمبر هو عيد زواجى فعلا و سبب كتابتى للموضوع فكنت محتار هل اذهب اليها محاولا ارضائها ام انسيى امرها حتى تعود و لكنى اخترت الحل الوسط فقلت يمكننى البعد فيما بعد و يجب ان احاول باخر ما استطيع 
علما انى انا و عائلتى و عائله زوجتى من مكان واحد الزقازيق اى ان تكسي بسيط يمكن ان يوصلنى من هنا الى هناك 

عموما اخى انا اعلم لما تقول هذا لانه من كلامك تاكدت من انك شخصيه قويه لا يمكنك تصور شخص بمثل ضعفى و لكن تاكد من وجود شخص مثلى و الا لما كنت اكتب اليكم الان احتاج الى ارائكم بل كنت اتخذت قرارى دون الرجوع لاحد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> 7 نوفمبر هو عيد زواجى فعلا و سبب كتابتى للموضوع فكنت محتار هل اذهب اليها محاولا ارضائها ام انسيى امرها حتى تعود و لكنى اخترت الحل الوسط فقلت يمكننى البعد فيما بعد و يجب ان احاول باخر ما استطيع
> علما انى انا و عائلتى و عائله زوجتى من مكان واحد الزقازيق اى ان تكسي بسيط يمكن ان يوصلنى من هنا الى هناك
> 
> عموما اخى انا اعلم لما تقول هذا لانه من كلامك تاكدت من انك شخصيه قويه لا يمكنك تصور شخص بمثل ضعفى و لكن تاكد من وجود شخص مثلى و الا لما كنت اكتب اليكم الان احتاج الى ارائكم بل كنت اتخذت قرارى دون الرجوع لاحد



*
هى الشخصية القوية مش بتاخد رأى حد ولا إيه ؟

شوف ركز معايا 

غريبة إن من شروطها إنها تقعد فى بيت أبوها لغاية لما إنت ترجع من الشغل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أومال هتطبخ إمتى ؟ و لا هى ناوية تجيب حلل معاها و هيا راجعة من بيت أبوها ؟ و لا هتطبخ بالليل و تاكلوا تانى يوم أكل بايت ؟ 
إوصف لى موقف الأكل حداكم إيه ؟

بنتك بتروح حضانة ؟

و غريبة إنها رفضت موقفك فى إنك جاى تصالحها 

بس إنت كمان غلطان : إزاى هي تقفل الباب فى وشك و تفضل مستنيها تفتح الباب ؟؟ 

ما علينا الوقف عدا و إنتهى 

إنت مشكلتك بتفاصيلها إحنا مش عارفينها _ و مش عارفين مين فيهم الصح و مين فيهم الغلط 

و لا عارفين إيه سبب إصرار زوجتك على موقفها 

و لا عارفين إيه نوعية المشاكل اللى بتعملها والدتك

الموضوع كله مبهم بالنسبة لينا

عشان كدة قولت لك رووووووووح المجلس الاكليريكى 

على فكرة هناك فى قسم الصلح مش هتلاقى كهنة خاااااااااااااالص - هتلاقى ناس عادية بس كبار فى السن - خبرة حياتية كبيرة - متعلمين كلهم تعليم عالى -على أعلى مستوى من الثقافة و علم النفس - و واخدين كورسات فى المشورة الزوجية

ناس لو شوفتهم يمكن تسيب مامتك و مراتك و بنتك و تبات معاهم :smil12:- من ذوقهم و لطافة القاعدة معاهم و حلولهم للمشاكل
أنا مش عارفة أوصفهم ليك

صدقنى روح هناك _ هيحلوا كل مشاكلك
على ضمانتى 
*


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكلة المشاكل السكن المشترك د مع حد  من العيلة  اى كان
بيخلق مشاكل من الهوا زيى مبيقلوا
لو فية قدرة انك تستقل فى سكنمستقل يبقى افضل ويحل كتير من الدوشة دى


----------



## tamav maria (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عزيزي فريد
انت قولت المشكله من وجهة نظرك ولكن كل مشكله بيكون فيها طرفين متناقدين يعني انت قولت المشكله من وجهة نظرك وحاولت تظهر ان المشاكل كلها بسبب زوجتك 
طيب ليه زوجتك عاوزه تترك بيتها في غيابك وتروح عند اهلها الا اذا في شئ مخوفها تقعد لوحدها في شقتها ومع احترامي لوالدتك مش يمكن تكون هي السبب في ان زوجتك تشترط عليك انها تروح عند اهلها في وقت غيابك وترجع علي ميعاد رجوعك البيت وبعدين انت ما تعرفش ايه اللي بيحصل بينهم في غيابك صدقني لو والدتك حنينه عليها في غيابك كانت قالت لك انا ها اطلع اقعد معاها لغاية ما ترجع من الشغل - وما تفتكرش ان ذهابها عند اهلها كل يوم حاجه سهله بالنسبه لها -صدقني ده شئ صعب جدا علي اي زوجه انها تعمل كده الا اذا كان الشديد القوي اللي يجبرها تعمل كده 
فمن راي وافق لها علي الشرط ده لغاية ما الامور تتصلح اما بالنسبه للشرط التاني ان تمنع بنتك من جدتها ده طبعا غلط ميه الميه ومش ممكن طبعا توافق علي شرط زي ده لان الجده من حقها انها تشوف احفادها في اي وقت 
ومن الافضل انك تستقل بعيد عن بيت العيله يعني تشوف سكن بعيد وعزل وانا متأكده بعد فتره ها ينسوا اللي حصل 
وترجع الميه لمجاريها زي ما بيقولوا


----------



## tamav maria (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ونسيت اقولك انك تزود من اهتمامك بوالدتك يعني انت بتقول بتزورها مره واحده في الاسبوع بالرغم من انها ساكنه في الشقه اللي فوقك عشان كده يمكن تكون والدتك فاكره ان زوجتك هي اللي منعاك من زيارتها عشان كده دايما ها تلاقي نفور من والدتك تجاه زوجتك 
فاياريت تقدر تهتم بوالدتك اكتر وتفهمها ان زوجتك مالهاش اي ذنب في انك مش بتزورها وفي نفس الوقت فهم زوجتك بكل حب ان دي والدتك ولا يمكن تتخلي عنها 
واكد لها ان حبك لها عمره ما هايتغير او يقل بسبب اي مشكله في العيله 
وربنا معاكم ويحل السلام في بيتكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*قررت إيه ؟*


----------



## farid samer (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارف يا اختى 
لكن اللى متاكد منه انى مينفعش ارحلها تانى 
فى فتره قررت انى اخد بنتى انتقاما للعملوه لكن رجعت الانتقام لا ياتى بحل 
عموما سوف انتظر لقد ذهبت اليها لا تستطيع ان تقوال انى اهملتها 
الى ان تعود من طلقاء نفسها 

فلقد تركت اغلب ملابسها هنا و ملابس ابنتى فهل هذا دليل على تمسكها ببيتها و ان ما تفعله نوع من الضغط لا اعلم 

عموما سوف انتظر ربما عندما لا تجد فائده من الاستجابه لمطالبها تعود او حتى تشعر انها غريبه فى بيت اهلها فبنتى شقيه و لا اعتقد انه هناك من سيتحملها بخلاف ابويها 

او حتى سيطلبون بمصاريفها هى و ابنتى


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> مش عارف يا اختى
> لكن اللى متاكد منه انى مينفعش ارحلها تانى
> فى فتره قررت انى اخد بنتى انتقاما للعملوه لكن رجعت الانتقام لا ياتى بحل
> عموما سوف انتظر لقد ذهبت اليها لا تستطيع ان تقوال انى اهملتها
> ...




اخي العزيز
حل اي مشكله يبدأ بمعرفة اسبابها الحقيقيه وليس الظاهريه 
واعتقد انك بدأت بمعرفة ذلك انه نوع من الضغط النفسي باستغلال طيبتك بمطالب غير منطقيه والهدف واضح هو ليس امك بل التقرب من سكن اهلها ... واهلها هم من يدفعها لذلك
نصيحتي لك لاتدخل احد بينكم 
فالمشكلة ان كبرتها كبرت وخرجت عن السيطره 
وان قللت من حجمها لرأيتها ابسط مما تكون ولاتحتاج الا للصبر والاراده القويه 
لاتهمل والدتك ولا تحملها ذنبا فليس لها اي ذنب بالذي يجري وسيجري حتى في داخل نفسك
صلاتنا ودعواتنا لك 
الرب يحفظك


......​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> فماذا تفعلوا لو كنتم مكانى




*لو كنت مكانك*
هاخد بنتى واقعد انا وبنتى عند امى :love45:
واسيبها هى عند امها:fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2013)

قول لمراتك كلمتين ابرك من الف
لو مش هيبقا ليا خير في امي اللي ولدتني وتعبت فيا لحد ماكبرتني
مش هيبقا ليا خير فيكي ولا في بنتي 
و بنتي لما تكبر  مش هيبقا ليها خير فيا
لان مكتوب في الانجيل :
*اكرم اباك وامك*
وكمان مكتوب
*لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا*

ربنا يكون معاك ويعملك الصالح حسب مشيئته.​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يا عزيزي الغالي

انت ومراتك مفيش اطيب منكو صدقني

وانتو الاتنين احلا من بعض

هي مبتكرهش لا سمح الله امك دي بتقدرها

بس هي عايزة تحس باهميتها ومعني وجودها في حياتك

يعني لو مثلا انت بتروح تفضفض لأمك وتفضفضلك

وتاكل عندها كتير

وما تبقي من معدتك لأكل مراتك لما تنزل

يبقي اتجوزتها ليه في نظرها

بس عشان الخلفة والعلاقة الحميمة

اما الطفلة فربنا ما حرمهاش زي ناس من ستها

يعني دي مشيئته

كمان عشان لو قابلتها في الطالعة والنازلة

والرايحة والجاية يبقي في مشاعر حب

وخلاها لسة عايشة ويديلها طوووووووووولة العمر

يبقي لازم تتمتع بيها وتتمتع بستها

اما الخلاصة يترك الرجل مش زوجته لا امه ليلتصق بزوجته

علي فكرة دا رأيي برغم عذوبيتي وعدم جوازي

عشت واسرتك في كنف يسوع


----------

